
Ask HN: Which tech jobs allow for the most freedom outside the workplace? - plantel
Where Site Reliability Engineering &#x2F; DevOps on-call is a 10 on the scale, what is at 0?<p>Is this more a company culture thing? Are managers at tech companies who are managing software engineer employees able to turn off their phones and walk away during the weekends? Are there any more universal roles where this is the case?<p>I ask this as a web developer a few years into my career, and I don&#x27;t want to spend the next 30 years on-call. It seems like there would be little necessecity to call up a datascientist at 1am to urgently report on some numbers, or a hardware engineer can answer the questions when he gets back into the office the next day?
======
aayala
I also looking for an alternative after been devops/sre/systems for 10 years.

Want to have life outside work, wonder what job and positions allow that

~~~
plantel
I also wonder how much of this is self-inflicted by programmers and company
culture re-inforces it. I am not one of those people who _love_ to code in
their free time. I like to close the lid of my computer and go outside and
work out and smell the air and watch the clouds. The less eyes on the screen
the better. I get the feeling that most programmers are not this way.

